# Code 3 MX7000 for $100, deal or no deal?



## NWanner (Oct 7, 2011)

Someone locally is selling one with the following ad:

"I have for sale a CODE 3 MX7000 48 inch lightbar w/ traffic advisor. It is equipped with two rotators on top ( currently w/ removable inner red & blue filters), four front “take down” lights, right and left “alley” lights, and 8 lamp rear traffic advisor (missing several bulbs). Has about 12 feet of main wiring harness and 6 feet of traffic advisor harness. A few of the clear outer domes are oxidized, and one is cracked, but neither affects operation. Remove the inner colored filters and have a nice “clear” light bar, great for tow trucks or plow trucks. Does not include mounting brackets or control box (es). These light bars are very user friendly to work on."

It doesn't include a mounting bracket or control box, but is it still worth the asking price?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I'd give him 25 bucks for it. If it needs the black mounting feet you'll have say 20 into them, then about another 75 say into a switchbox and arrow stick controller. The arrowstick bulbs are lite via positive grounding?. ( I think thats the term I want to use.) There are 2 red wires. Those go to positive and all the others go to ground. Depending on how bad the dome is cracked it may leak. Dome polishing isn't to hard to do so that wont be a issue. If it has the black mounting feet I'd give him no more than 50 for it. Its not a horrible deal, it just sounds like it needs some stuff. Any pics of it, Or a link to the listing?


----------



## NWanner (Oct 7, 2011)

I guess that answers my question about the feet and switchbox haha. Here's a link to the listing http://www.northeastshooters.com/cl...-want-to-sell-100-00-massachusetts-l2547.html


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

one word of caution, the MX7000 when optioned out, are major leauge amp eaters.


----------



## NWanner (Oct 7, 2011)

Chrisxl64;1338302 said:


> one word of caution, the MX7000 when optioned out, are major leauge amp eaters.


He's staying at $100 firm. It is "optioned out", but the crack and the need to buy feet and a switchbox have me weary of it being a good deal. Thanks guys.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

yeah I agree with Ryan... $25 bucks...thing don't even have the mounting feet... It's in need of some major work. As for Amp Draw...Yeah it will draw amps but it won't draw as much power as the old Seal Beamed Lights... He's got allot of stuff on it but the wiring and the box's are the main issue...bulbs go out but if he's got some missing...he's been robbing parts off this bar for his other one. I'd just stay away from him.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

How about you add some nice whelen Vertex split LEDs to your vehicle!


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

As temping as such a large looking light is for not much $$$, it's old technology. 

Amp draw, rotors stopping, bulbs burning out, are all a thing of the past. 

Something like a mini-bar, Sound Off Pinnacle is effective and fairly inexpensive solution, trouble-free, and likely cheaper than getting the bar you posted above to function correctly after all the wiring, switches, mounting, etc.


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

my mx7000, is fully setup, with 4 rotators, a center strobe, 4 front takedowns, L and R alleys, intersections, rear arrowstick... i paid around 70 but it also had mounting feet. another 30 got me brand new upper lenses. and i dont notice any draw issues, but i also have alot of other power robbing things running in my truck, and dont notice much draw. i love my MX!


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

I must admit i was always a sucker for the sweeper lights and oscilators on them. Always broke for us in the fire/ems field,,but when they worked they sure looked sweet.


----------



## NWanner (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank you for the good advice guys.


----------



## bluebri (Jul 9, 2012)

*mx 7000*

hay do you still have the lightbar. and how much do you think shiping would be. my name is brian by the way .


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

I believe the factory stock MX7000 come's with 4 rotators on top 2 per side with Diamond shaped reflectors. If this Bar has only 2 rotators I would Say NO DEAL !!!! and on top of it you have to change the reb / blue filters I still say NO DEAL !!!!


----------

